

3D Printed Bikini - jayeshsalvi
http://www.continuuminum.com/post/6258925957/introducing-n12-our-3d-printed-bikini

======
burgerbrain
There is something disturbingly wrong with how that font is rendering in
Firefox 4. Completely unreadable.

~~~
thristian
Preferences → Content → Fonts & Colors → Advanced → Allow pages to choose
their own fonts, instead of my selections above

Untick that box, set the Firefox defaults to something attractive like Droid
Sans, and rejoice at how readable the Web becomes.

~~~
ars
Turn off the stylesheet and it's readable again, and you don't have to change
any persistent settings.

View → Page Style → No Style

~~~
thristian
Turning off the stylesheet on every page as I browse the web would be a
hassle; much better to change a setting once and never have to worry about it
again. About the only pages I've found that aren't improved by enforcing a
sensible font-choice are pages designed to showcase CSS3 font embedding - and
those are pretty rare.

I do wish browsers would have a per-host "allow custom fonts" setting,
alongside the tradition per-host "allow images" and "allow cookies" settings.
With the potential security implications of downloadable fonts, it seems only
sensible - but nobody seems interested in implementing such a thing. :(

------
geuis
_Please_ get rid of that Railway font. Its awful and impossible to read.

~~~
archivator
I cannot imagine the Internet without Readable (
<http://readable.tastefulwords.com/> ). It's like Readability but not slow.
Oh, and customizable!

~~~
assemble
Thank you! I've been looking for something else ever since Readbility switched
to their newer, heavier, slower version.

------
rflrob
I wish they had more closeups of the material. How does it fit together? Is it
like chain mail, but made from plastic?

~~~
haspoken
They have a very good description at:
[http://www.continuuminum.com/post/6255702581/n12-technical-d...](http://www.continuuminum.com/post/6255702581/n12-technical-
description)

------
roel_v
I was going to order one to give away just to see what it looks like, but
damn, 250$ %( Is that all markup or is it really just that expensive to print
these things?

~~~
nickpinkston
It's just expensive... We wish it were cheaper, by this is about as cheap as
3D printing gets.

------
trooon
Love it. Anyone know how the material responds to sustained heat? I'm thinking
4 - 5 hours in 80 - 95 degree weather. Pretty standard in places like Miami,
FL, Puerto Rico, etc..

------
adamtulinius
Is it just me, or does the bikini seem to fit the model rather poorly?

~~~
madesroches
How difficult would it be to adjust the model from a 3D scan of the person and
therefore always have a perfect fit? For instance, using this kind of techno :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rhXC3TWZwg> (disclaimer - I'm a cofounder of
VLAM)

------
danssig
What a horrible photo. He's about 2 stops too hot.

~~~
danssig
I guess people like not being able to make anything out because the picture is
overexposed?

------
klbarry
I occasionally get to work with Natalia Allen of Design Futurist, and I know
she's currently working on something similar to this in it's early stages.

------
patrickgzill
Sammich not included [/fark] ...

